# 95-99 sentra black altezzas



## g200sx (Apr 18, 2003)

i really don't like altezzas but these have a nice look to them.

opinions?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=20860&highlight=kristinspapi+ride

looks like matrix decided they were hot items too.. but not back then..

that is the set i made for kristinspapi.


----------



## sentra_hilo (Apr 23, 2003)

nice. even if their called altezza's, if they look good then who cares


----------



## g200sx (Apr 18, 2003)

wow lui i didn't know you made them first. nice that matrixracing pays attention to the forums.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

i made / re-made / recreated a few things.. and companies like those steal my beautiful idea and mass produce it and make it so cheap it put me at a big loss.


----------



## g200sx (Apr 18, 2003)

you make lights like these for the 200sx and you might make a decent profit


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

g200sx said:


> you make lights like these for the 200sx and you might make a decent profit


hahaha.. no i cant make them for the 200sx i was thinking red clear for the 200sx but just that the housing is real hard to work with.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

g200sx said:


> i really don't like altezzas but these have a nice look to them.
> 
> opinions?


I'm sorry, but only on a black car would they look decient. BTW, that's AJ's car in that pic and I know he doesn't have those on his car. AJ should do something b/c they jus stole his picture and defiled his car.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

albert you can file a complaint for they used your car !


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

i should do something about it.....who should i complain to? if there is any possible way to make money off this, then tell me! :cheers:


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

What I said in AIM: Tell them that you do not want those UGLY things on your car. They either should pay you to use your car or they should not use it. Tell them that that is an insult to your car and if something is not done, this will become a legal case


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

ok, emailed the company with :

It has come to my attention that a photograph of my personal car has been used on your website for profit making purposes. The picture is being used without consent. Now, either one of two things will happen....the picture will be removed from your website, or I would be more than happy to take legal action if I do not recieve any type of profit from my material. the picture is at http://www.matrixracing.com/Browse_...age=BrowseItems&showPrevNext=Yes&Item_ID=7448


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

that why we should all mark our car pix


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I'm putting a notice on my wbsite as well. Sean (1CLN) has had some trouble in this field.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

As have I. A number of my photographs, namely of Sean's car, have been stolen and used for profit.

Interestingly enough, evidence points to someone who knows the car better than the average Ebay seller...


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

samo said:


> As have I. A number of my photographs, namely of Sean's car, have been stolen and used for profit.
> 
> Interestingly enough, evidence points to someone who knows the car better than the average Ebay seller...



so what what do u suggest i do? i dont like the idea of my pictures being used for profit without my consent, especially if theyre not cutting me a check.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

ok, i just checked my email, and they replied with this 


> I'm not where our webmaster got it, but if it's yours, that's fine. We
> offer people t-shirts for sending us pictures, so we get a lot of
> submissions. Since we've yet to sell one of those lights, I hardly
> think
> ...


a freakin t-shirt  , id use it as a rag to clean my wheels.


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

damn a free t-shirt... demand better shit if they dont remove ur pic from the site 

though i dont think matrix racing sells any good stuff for our b14's.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

A T-shirt is a hell of alot more than those clowns over at eGay have offered me.

It looks like samo pretty much ended the B.S. for the time being.
I bet it will start up again in a month or two...


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

i mean, im not really pissed that theyre using my car.....cuz i mean its almost stock looking....but still, its one of those things


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I'd be pissed if they Sadamized my car by chopping those UGLY things on my Ass. 

If it were my car, I really wouldn't be too upset that they used my car as an example, but the fact that they Photoshopped it, adding on a product that I am 100% against. I hate Altezzas, even black ones. If they put altezzas on my car, or a huge ass aluminum wing or tyre flyz, or any of that shit, I'd be so pissed.

I jus added my site to the bottom of each pic (I don't think a watermark is necessary). I also added a notice to the page


> Notice: All images of my car, whether on this site or elsewhere on the internet, are property of http://1997ga16de.nissanpower.com. I will allow these images to be used by for private usage and for private sellers on eBay-type sites selling one or two items. I will NOT allow these images to be used by any company or mass selling internet business without my permission. I also will not allow my images to be altered in any way for the purpose of selling items. The only people that have my permission to use my pictures are LIUSPEED of Liuspeed Pro Tuning, Mike Roberts of Syndicate Kustomz, and Import Intelligence. The Bullet Fenders, Syndicate Grille, and Syndicate Eyebrows (to be added February-March 2004) are all copyrighted by Syndicate Kustomz and Vision2C, and may not be copied as a result of viewing my pictures. I have more than one pair of eyes watching the internet for any violations of my rules and the violation of others in my position.
> 
> Any violations of these rules will result in legal action. I am very lenient for anyone that bothers to ask my permission. To avoid any problems, please contact me before using my images and think before you use someone else’s images.
> 
> Thank you


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

As you can see, not only is there a legal statement at the bottom of NW Nismo's main page, it's been enough of a problem (especially considering I think some of the auctions could be coming from someone on this site) that I made a sticky at the top of this page.

For the record, all photographs on NW Nismo are COPYRIGHTED. Any individual found to be using my copyrighted photographs for profit without permission and compensation WILL BE PROSECUTED TO THE FULL EXTENT OF THE LAW.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

alright! as u can see, the image of my car is no longer on their website. :cheers:


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

AjRaCeR805 said:


> alright! as u can see, the image of my car is no longer on their website. :cheers:


congrats


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

It's good to see that you got some results.


----------

